# Oh damm! Neck problem



## Klash (Feb 10, 2006)

Ahh guys.. I dont suppose you know how much a replacement neck for a washburn acoustic would cost do yas? I jus snapped mine by accident(tripped over a blanket.. n then stumbled.. hit the guitar n smashed it through).. the headstock is compeltly seperate fer the neck.. about how much do u figure it'd cost 2 get it repaired. Or would it be jsut better to buy a new guitar?

Damm I am NOT happy

Thanks


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Ouch! I empathize with you but as far as getting it repaired that may or may not be a good option depending on how much you bought the guitar for in the first place. Was it a mid range guitar or pricier?


----------



## joshmac (Aug 20, 2007)

was it a clean break or no? Did it break in more than 1 place? Did it break through the fretboard or did teh headstock just snap off?


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

joshmac said:


> was it a clean break or no? Did it break in more than 1 place? Did it break through the fretboard or did teh headstock just snap off?


important question. if it's a clean break and none of the truss rod is showing through, it should be a fairly straightforward repair, say under $150 i would expect, as long as you're willing to have the guitar show a bit of a line where the break was. 

anything worse, unless it's an expensive guitar, i'd go shopping for a new one. 

i feel your pain...


----------



## Klash (Feb 10, 2006)

theres no truss rod showing.. it broke literally at the nut.. n splintered a bit down behind the first fret.. it was a 400 dollar guitar.. nothing to nice.. but nice enough. I might just go shopping for a new one.. Im not sure.. hard choice. Im a college student now so I gotta save money.. but.. ahh i dont know!!


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

i'd go get a quote from a good tech before you make the decision. you might be pleasantly surprised... but it's a major break, no question


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

A properly glued headstock break can be stronger than before.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Klash said:


> theres no truss rod showing.. it broke literally at the nut.. n splintered a bit down behind the first fret.. it was a 400 dollar guitar.. nothing to nice.. but nice enough. I might just go shopping for a new one.. Im not sure.. hard choice. Im a college student now so I gotta save money.. but.. ahh i dont know!!


$400 new. Meaning maybe $300 now if it wasn't broken. I'd say go shopping.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Glue it back together. There are quite a few sites on the net that will show you how to do it.

Taking it in to the shop to have it fixed might run you close to what it would cost to buy one used - but still you should at least call and ballpark it before you decide to attempt the repair yourself.

If the middle of the ballpark is more than you are willing to pay you won't really be loosing anything if you try it yourself and it doesn't turn out.

If it works, but doesn't look all that good, then you have yourself a fine campfire guitar.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Or, you might try selling it cheap, as-is, to someone else with repair skills. I've sold broken electronic things numerous times on Ebay. Like when I completely fried my old PS2 (i'm not exactly a virtuoso with a soldering iron). I was ready to chuck it, but instead I got back (i think) $80, and buyer probably fixed it and got a good deal.


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

Dude, that sucks. :frown:
In the often harsh world of reality your $400 retail purchase had a current wholesale of about 100 bucks. You may not be able to purchase a new guitar so if the repair cost is less then the second hand stores want for a similar guitar used, get it repaired. If it's more then buy yourself what ever you can afford.
However, if you do get yourself another instrument might I suggest not throwing away the old one. I know Grant and Dave at the 12th Fret in Toronto take in damaged guitars. They repair the ones that can be fixed at no charge. Then they donate them to local music programs. Just a thought.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

Stephen W. said:


> Dude, that sucks. :frown:
> In the often harsh world of reality your $400 retail purchase had a current wholesale of about 100 bucks. You may not be able to purchase a new guitar so if the repair cost is less then the second hand stores want for a similar guitar used, get it repaired. If it's more then buy yourself what ever you can afford.
> However, if you do get yourself another instrument might I suggest not throwing away the old one. I know Grant and Dave at the 12th Fret in Toronto take in damaged guitars. They repair the ones that can be fixed at no charge. Then they donate them to local music programs. Just a thought.


while donating the guitar to a charitable cause is an excellent suggestion, i'm curious as to how you arrive at a wholesale price of $100 on a retail (out the door, not list) $400 guitar? i would open a music store tomorrow if i could expect that kind of return on investment, let me tell you!


----------



## joshmac (Aug 20, 2007)

glue it together, put some clamps on it and it should be fine


----------



## Sandman (Jul 19, 2007)

*Oh! Damn!*

I know exactly how you feel! I broke the neck on My Ibanez Lonestar Accoustic a couple years ago. It didn't break through & it didn't cost much but it has sentimental value so I still have it. I am still going to take it around and see if I can get it fixed. I am just stalling maybe cause I DON"T want to be told it is not worth fixing.I may try a new place just opened near me. When I told him my problem he said there is NO guitar that isn't wort fixing! I like his attitude and optimism so I may try him. Just gotta get the $ raised and he did say it just may need gluing.
Anyway keep us posted


----------

